# Solved: Shortcut pop-up windows pop but won't load.



## Thalictra (Nov 30, 2008)

The problem:
When I click on a shortcut link that is willing to reuse a page, I'm fine. But whenever I click on a shortcut link that pops up a new window, that window tries furiously to go somewhere, but can't. This problem means I *cannot access any link* that pops up a new window.

I have tried waiting 20 minutes, but the pop-up window goes nowhere and will freeze me up if I don't close it. Rarely, it will show a URL, which my browser prefaces with: "'A bad URL' http://" etc. This is a new problem, last 8 days or so. 

What I have tried:
A work-around by typing the "bad" URL into a fresh addy bar --sent me crazy places. I have *Google Toolbar* version: 3.0.131, set to "pop-ups ok", which I uninstalled to see if it were the problem. I run anti-virus *Avast!* version 4..8 home ed., which I disabled to see if it were the problem. It wasn't. I did basic maintenance (IE Repair Tool, Scandisk, Defrag). I made sure both IE and Google Toolbar are set to reuse window and not to use a new window, respectively.

What I wonder:
I had DLed/run *PC DOC PRO* free trial. (Seemed like a good idea --I should have known better.) It said I had a quadrillion problems, of which it had "fixed" a "few", and that's what you get for free. So I uninstalled it, but wonder if one of its "fixes" caused my problem.
_Please Help!_​My PC:
*IE 6.0.2800.1106*, updated through Q916281.
MFG 5/24/99. Gateway 1510915.CEL Essential 400C. PentiumII. *WIN98(1st ed).* Serial # 0013902339. Total Size: 4GB; Free Space: 571MB; Bytes per Cluster: 4 KB; File Sys: FAT32. I don't know which info will help.


----------



## SDFOX 7 (Apr 29, 2007)

I would probably try cleaning my browsing history and cookies. Post here if you need help doing this. Are you running a firewall on this machine, and what type? We will await your response. If no one here can diagnose your problem, as a last resort you may need to post in the Malware forums.


----------



## Thalictra (Nov 30, 2008)

I cleared them out after I saw this, using disk clean-up and Internet Options. I'm running a firewall now..an old zonealarm 6.1...installed today. Problem remains.
Thanks for helping.

12/5 Clearing those files did nothing to release more space. I also got rid of old executables in Downloads. I'm starting to have other problems: system freezes at nothing, like opening WinExplorer or simple sites. I found and reinstalled an old SpybotSD 1,3,0,12[sic], SpywareBlaster 4.01, Adaware 6. I haven't used them yet. They might do more harm than good.
I'm getting scared.
 What should I do?


----------



## Thalictra (Nov 30, 2008)

You were right, SDFOX7. I was eaten up with malware. That's why I was gone so long.. that and pneumonia. I am rid (I think) of them now --Avast says so and I run ad-aware daily, but my new windows still won't load. Sometimes I can "copy shortcut" and get to a place (like this page) that way, but not always. Interestingly, only Google mail pop windows do load. Also, Google searches will reuse the window.
Efforts: I reinstalled IE. No help. Anybody???????


----------



## Thalictra (Nov 30, 2008)

Mark UNSOLVED.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

thalictra,
welcome BACK to tech support guy,
i guess you could call pneumonia malware,
.
you MIGHT have a corrupted 'hosts file'
AND,
if you AREN'T using a 'host file'
it's another good layer of defense:
http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.htm
.
http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hostsfaq.htm
.
'nother thing,
depending upon how 'tight' you run ie,
if that is the browser you use,
just about every page on the 'net anymore,
tries to run a lot of scripts,
so depending upon your settings here:
start > settings > control panel > internet options > security >
check the settings under
- internet
- restricted sites
[i use the custom settings myself],
.
then check your sttings here:
start > settings > control panel > internet options > advanced


----------



## Thalictra (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi Daniel...
_Thanks_ so much for helping! I'd about resigned myself to living with this handicap. (Which is a pain! Kept me from that free Zonealarm offer!) I did as you said, DLed, unzipped to C:\WINDOWS, found mvps.bat and clicked. But a screen opened that said: 
*~x0 started from Directory: ~p0*
*Bad command or file name*
*Invalid directory*
*File not found - HOSTS*
*Press any key to continue . . .*

So. 1. First I unzipped to just C:. Should I follow the Readme instructions to get rid of that install? Or both? Or pick out the pieces? Is that the problem?
2. I run Avast, which uses *127.0.0.1*, also. Is this a "DNS Client service" that I should have disabled?

Sorry so stupid.
Again, THANKS,
Corin


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

'sorry so stupid'
W H A T ???
THERE' NO NEED TO BE GOING THERE!!!
you figured out HOW to get HERE, didn't you???
so enough of that!,
.
EVERYONE here WANTS to share / help others,
or we wouldn't be here,
besides, the payrate - $$$$$ sucks!
however, every once in a while,,
someone says THANK YOU,
then, the 'warm fuzzies' etc,
make it all worthwhile,
.
NOW, on to some of your problems,
zone alarm,
i use version 2.6.x, so no biggie,
.
- [we are going to CREATE a FILING SYSTEM],
rather than 'littering' the desktop,
AND, 'my documents' already exists on the desktop,
so,
1st - you need to make a few folders in 'my documents',
- name one DOWNLOADS,
2nd - inside that folder, make another,
name it 'msvp host file'
3rd - the next time you download something
- name a new folder '[whatever you are downloading]'
- if you don't, very difficlt to keep stuff separated,
especially when it 'unzips' or 'extracts'
- - - but don't worry about that now,
.
now,
do you have winzip or an other 'uncompressing - extracting' software?
if not, not another biggie,
we'll do it without any of that this time,
- with internet explorer
- just click the link and go here:
http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.htm
- scroll down to:
'To view the HOSTS file in plain text form. (597 kb) (opens in browser)'
- right-click on the blue lettering,
- choose 'open in new window'
in the new window,
- on the 'edit' menu,
- click 'select all'
- click 'edit' menu again,
- click 'copy'
- open your 'wordpad'
- click on the 'edit' menu
- choose 'paste'
- on the 'file' menu
- choose 'save as'
- name / save it as 'hosts' and on the button menu, choose 'text document'
just on your desktop for now,
- rename 'hosts.txt' to just 'host'
windows will give you a warning about it maybe becoming unstable,
it will also change the icon,
not a problem though,
.
with w98,
- double click 'my computer'
- double click your 'C' drive,
- double click 'windows'
- click 'show files'
- find and right-click on 'hosts'
- choose 'rename'
- name it 'hosts.orig'
[you'll also get the warnings again],
[this way, you still have the 'original' if you choose to redo later],
.
now, back to the desktop,
- NOW, right-click' and choose 'cut' on the 'hosts'
- on the windows folder 'edit' menu, 
- choose 'paste'
- - - you're done installing the hosts file - - -
see, simple!!! just a-step-at-a-time,
.
AND, you should update this every month or so,
just 'delete' the old one,
and do the above steps for the for the newer one,
.
this turned into a rather long-winded post,
so,


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

as for google 'reusing' the window,
see the pic,


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

this might be a very good application for you to download and use,
rather than you having to 'find' all the places to 'clean-up'
this will do it for you,
.
just click the link:
http://www.ccleaner.com/
.
remember to make the folder in 'my docs' - 'downloads'
as 'ccleaner'
.
then you install, just click on the .exe,
do NOT mark anything in the preferences,
to 'clean' or alter ANYTHING in the registry,
THAT would probably create other problems,
[registry cleaning is NOT a good thing!],


----------



## Thalictra (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks, Daniel
You are really kind and patient, and I appreciate it! First, I have Winzip, CamUnZip, and JustZipIt, so that's covered. Your instructions were_ *Excellent!*_
All has been done except installing the cleaner.

You know I haven't a clue how this will help... just trusting you.


Two things --I got no warnings from Windows, also I caught a typo just in time : "- _NOW, right-click' and choose 'cut' on the 'hosts'
- on the windows folder 'edit' menu, 
- choose 'paste'"._ That got me laughing, which I really needed!  Of course, when you said _"'To view the HOSTS file in plain text form. (597 kb) (opens in browser)'
- right-click on the blue lettering, - choose 'open in new window'."_
as always, I had to 'copy shortcut', do CTRL+N, and paste it onto the new window. Maybe important --I experimented and found that shortcuts WITH the www in them sometimes load in a new window, whereas those without never do, including java windows --the ones that say 'Microsoft Int Expl' on top but have no toolbarrs, e.g., to see a larger image. Except twice (out of many tries) java windows did load. I DON"T KNOW!! *This is so weird! *
Oh! and also --when I clicked on http://www.ccleaner.com/, a new window popped up and at the bottom it said: "A bad URL://googleads.doubleclick.net/pagead/ads?client... etc.".
This was when I had everything set to open new windows. There's one in Internet Options, too. [I couldn't make out your thumbnail, so I guessed you wanted me to try checking 'open new window'. That just gives me windows trying madly to load, that can't. So I went back to 'reuse window'.

I'm being rushed off the PC and I'm afraid this is clear as mud...
I'll try to clarify tomorrow. 
Again, :up: THANK YOU !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

your last statement there,
is this your pc,
or is it shared with others?


----------



## Thalictra (Nov 30, 2008)

Thalictra said:


> Thanks, Daniel
> You are really kind and patient, and I appreciate it! First, I have Winzip, CamUnZip, and JustZipIt, so that's covered. Your instructions were_ *Excellent!*_
> All has been done except installing the cleaner.
> 
> ...


This PC is mine alone, but I have a housemate and dial-up hogs the housephone. 
Now what?


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

have you installed and ran ccleaner yet?


----------



## Thalictra (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes. And I have rebooted 4 to 6 times since. Nothing has changed. What about trying a different browser?


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

i didn't thank you earlier for your compliment,
so, thank you, very much,
.
how much did ccleaner find to delete?
.
there are a whole lot of things to check and do,
some a bit more complicated than others,
do you know how to boot to safe mode?
- just hold the contrl key down when booting,
- in the dos prompt, choose safe mode by using the arrow keys,
- then press enter,
your pc will boot into safe-mode, will look 'kinda' like your desktop,
then go to:
.
start .> programs > accessories > system tools > system information >
- click tools menu
- choose 'internet explorer repair tool'
- have the dot in 'repair internet explorer'
it will run and then you will be prompted to reboot,
.
let's see how much that helps,
.
are you on the 'net more in the day, or evenings?
you mentioned botony,
do you garden much, flowers, vegetables?
are you planning a garden this spring?
or more into cataloging?


----------



## Thalictra (Nov 30, 2008)

daniel_b2380 said:


> i didn't thank you earlier for your compliment,
> so, thank you, very much. *an observation, not a compliment*
> .
> how much did ccleaner find to delete?
> ...


With the Net, it varies with what's going on here, stuff to do, places to be, company. You know. Plus the weather. Usually off and on late afternoon and evening.
Here in the Smokies there are zillions of different kinds of wildflowers. There a bit of this land that is full of rocks --some boulders --plus many piled in a heap by the housebuilders - a heap that forms a rough wall. The area is maybe 60 X 40, more. So it's multi-level, under an huge white oak and a cherry, mostly shady, depending of course on the times of day and year. Lovely spot. Except it was covered _solid _and_ tall _and_ dense_ with Poison Ivy. Last winter I dug most of it by hand, making great piles of poison ivy roots. Then I took seeds I'd gathered from the forest and let them grow last year. It was nice, but just a beginning.

I guess that answered your Q... be careful what you ask! 
Tomorrow I'll run the thing (good grief) and let you know what happens. 2AM now.


----------



## Thalictra (Nov 30, 2008)

OK. ccCleaner found HEAPS of junk!! I just kept scrolling and scrolling.... Impressive, since I had just done a Disk Cleanup. I had never booted into Safe before for the IE repair tool --only for thorough scandisk and defrag.
Sadly, nothing has changed. Makes me mad when I can't "copy shortcut" or it's java and I can't get where I want to go.

Daniel ---you have been patient and helpful way beyond the call of volunteering to help!!! If you want to move on, I'll understand.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

WHOA! W H O A ! !
nobody's moving on,
if i didn't WANT to be here on the forum,
i wouldn't be, [so there!  ],
[besides, they haven't threw me off, YET! ??],
.
AND you keep giving out the nice compliments, 
.
i think at this point,
you need to go to the malware part of the forums,
on tech guy, to help in this respect,
in that you can 'mess-up' someone's pc real quick,
you have to have a little gold shield next to your name,
[and there isn't one next to mine,  ],
so here:
http://forums.techguy.org/54-malware-removal-hijackthis-logs/
.
i know you said you had run some apps in this regard,
however, some of the 'junk' today is very sneaky,
thus, to be able to at least rule this possibility out,
do this, get that over with,
.
just start a thread there,
you can say you ran the apps you did,
that a lot of junk was found, whatever...,
and just need help to finish cleaning up,
.
you may leave this thread 'open'
or not , your choice,
when you finish there,
if there are still problems,
come on back here,
there are still a few other things,
we can do that may help further,
.
may even be something as simple as,
your dial-up may just be 'timing-out'
before the processes finish,
.
might even be that a FEW instances,
of this occurance, will have to be 'lived with'
[older systems and hardware sometimes just need a little 'babying'],


----------

